# Controlador de servos



## kudox (Sep 17, 2006)

mi proposito es hacer un controlador de servos por ordenador que me permita a partir de un programa controlar aproximadamente 6 o mas servos desde mi ordenador. me da igual el tipo de conexion ya sea por usb. por paralelo, pero soy incapaz de conseguir ningun esquema. me podeis ayudar?


----------



## eljoseeee (Oct 19, 2006)

kudox dijo:
			
		

> mi proposito es hacer un controlador de servos por ordenador que me permita a partir de un programa controlar aproximadamente 6 o mas servos desde mi ordenador. me da igual el tipo de conexion ya sea por usb. por paralelo, pero soy incapaz de conseguir ningun esquema. me podeis ayudar?




Hola lo que buscas ya existe, si quieres hacertelo tu mismo yo te recomiendo que busques algun microcontrolador con salidas PWM tantas como servos quieras controlar y algun puerto de comunicaciones, ya sea USB, Serie (este es el mas facil)....
Para controlar un servo tienes que aplicarle una señal de periodo 20ms, los cuales 1-2ms debe estar a nivel alto y el resto a nivel bajo. El giro se consigue modificando esta señal, si el nivel alto es 1ms el servo girara hacia un lado, copn 2 ms girara justo al lado opuesto, entre esas dos señales cada valor modifica la posicion del servo. La señal debe ser muy estable puesto que variaciones en la parte alta haran que el servo se mueva y parecera que esta temblando.....

Si quieres puedes buscar algun dispositivo ya hecho, yo he probado el MINI SSC S310165 y funciona bastante bien ademas tiene unas cuantas funciones....

U n saludo, espero haberte ayudado


----------



## juliovmd (Oct 20, 2006)

La mejor opcion hoy por hoy es un controlador USB, hay muchas tarjetas comerciales en el mercado, personalmente prefiero hacermelas yo mismo. 

Saludos


----------



## knack (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.superrobotica.com/S310175.htm

Yo compre este y esta muy bien para alguien como yo que no tiene mucha idea de chips, incluso es facil utilizarlo desde linux pues solo tienes que habrir el puerto y enviar un comando
tipo 1 1 2   que significaria mover el servo 1 de la placa 1 a la posicion 2 por lo cual no hay que programar nada en la placa todo en el ordenador (para mi perfecto) no se para ti.

Un saludo.


----------



## juliovmd (Oct 29, 2006)

Vaya, precisamente la semana pasada vendi una como esa porque no la usaba, ya que como te dije ahora empleo una USB


----------



## ETTORE (Dic 25, 2008)

yo estoy haciendo uno, o mejor dicho ya lo hice, pero tengo problemas con el programa, ya definí bien que puerto estoy utilizando, solo que se bloquea el programa y de paso se bloquea windows, el controlador fue diseñado por un ingeniero inglés, su pagina web es esta www.hvlabs.com, su diseño, pues se los paso, a ver quien se anima hacerlo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 27, 2009)

Nadie tiene idea de como es el firmware o programa que lleva el PIC16F872 para controlar 20 servomotres?

se que es llamado tambien el SD20, el cual se comunica con una PC vía I2C.

espero que todos podamos aportar algo en esto de la robotica. me estoy iniciando y quiero comenzar a hacer diseños electronicos.

yo puedo ayudar en cuanto a logica de control y sensores.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, al parecer nadie lee o se intereza por esto que propongo.

si entienden lo que digo es:

controlar una maquina CNC con tan sólo 1 microcontrolador, sin interfaces gigantes, sin integrados carisimos de potencia, sin transformadores de 40volts por 5 amperes.

entienden?

sólo 1 PIC16Fxxx, más 3 servomotores trucados, más 1 transformador de 5 volts por 2 o 3 amperes.

espero que el amigo Alejandro Sherar, que al parecer la tiene re clara en estos temas, se involucre y nos ayude.

ciao y gracias.


----------



## maxi1330 (Jun 29, 2009)

kudox dijo:
			
		

> mi proposito es hacer un controlador de servos por ordenador que me permita a partir de un programa controlar aproximadamente 6 o mas servos desde mi ordenador. me da igual el tipo de conexion ya sea por usb. por paralelo, pero soy incapaz de conseguir ningun esquema. me podeis ayudar?



fijate esta pagina que hay un controlador de 8 servos muy facil.. nose que tal andara..
todavia no lo probe, pero seguramente despues de los parciales lo arme.

http://www.roboticapy.com/servcont.asp


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2009)

Si ese diseño ya lo he visto y esta muy lindo, pero mi idea es controlar los servos desde un programa de la pc pero que funcione tipo CAM

o sea, que tome un diseño vectorizado y lo transformadorrme en datos útiles para que el PIC maneje los servos para asi controlar una fresadora de PCB por CNC.

saludos.


----------



## karl (Jul 1, 2009)

DJ DRACO, ¿cuanta presición le puedes dar a un servo?, me refiero a que tienen un parametro llamado Dead Band Width, el cual si bien entiendo es un ancho de banda muerto, es decir no va a hacer nada aunque le apliques una variación de tiempo que caiga en ese ancho. Además, como saber si el servo va a manejar correctamente el movimiento, a diferencia de un PAP el servo es casi como de ciclo abierto, y cuando se gasta tiende a "tartamudear", oscilando entre dos posiciónes.

Por otro lado, el control de un PAP no es tan complejo, si necesitas manejar 3 servos, usas un pic con 18 patas, un puente H para cada motor (si son bipolares), o una bateria de transistores (si son monopolares), y una fuente marca diablo, que de todas formas vas a necesitar con los servos.


----------



## ETTORE (Ene 3, 2010)

si sirve el de www.roboticapy.com, vean en youtube y busquen robot pic1684 scara g3, y ahi veran , me funciono!!!


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (Mar 29, 2010)

Creo tener la mismas dudas que algunos de uds, ya que estoy implementando un control de 4 servos, divididos de la siguiente manera:
1 Servo para giro de 360°
1 Servo para giro de 180°
2 Servos para giro de 180° (uno seguido del otro)

Ahora estoy reeplanteando el diseño y la programacion.


----------



## juliovmd (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola, 

Os dejo mi version de controlador de 8 servos para que lo proveis, hay que saber algo de electronica para ensamblarla pero es muy sencilla (si uno se lo quiere hacer). http://www.jvmbots.es/index.php/controlador-de-8-servos.html

Podeis controlar los servos con un sencillo software que hay en el paquete zip o con este software gratuito http://www.jvmbots.es/index.php/software-jvm-servo17

En la empresa tambien nos dedicamos a "cosas mas serias" mas servos y posibilidades, asi que si alguien quiere ir mas alla puede contactar conmigo aqui: *ComoNoRespetoLasNormasMeEditaronElMensaje@gmail.com *

Saludos y animo!


----------



## alekz (Dic 1, 2010)

hola disculpen alguien sabe si se puede controlar un robot usando una gal, lo q sucede es q he fabricado un brazo mecanico que utiliza 4 motores de corriente continua y un servo, quisiera saber si puedo ocupar una gal en dicho robot , lo q pasa es q la tengo q usarla para justificar su uso, ya sea para controlar el servo o de algun modo involucrarlo con el proyecto, porq lo controle desde la pc pero quiero involucrar la gal...o.o?


----------

